# ftp probleme



## mennao (8. Oktober 2003)

jo hi ich hab n problem mit meinem ftp

immer wenn wer versucht zu connecten dann bekommt er die meldung "connection timed out" 
ich hab aber alles so stehen gelassen wies auch vorher war wos geklappt hat
hab zwischendurch nur win xp neu druff gemacht
benutze bulletproof ftp server 2.15


----------



## blubber (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

und der Server ist sicher online?
Hast du das Problem bei allen FTP Servern, oder nur bei einem ganz bestimmten?

bye


----------



## computers (17. Oktober 2003)

hast du vielleicht ne firewall oder sowas am laufen, die den port dicht macht? das problem hatte ich nämlich mal!


----------



## Georg Melher (19. Oktober 2003)

Bei Connection timed out ist Dein Server einfach nicht zu erreichen. Ich denke auch, dass eventuell ein Router oder Firewall dafür verantwortlich ist...solltest nochmal die Optionen überprüfen.


----------

